# Ayuda micrófono "dañado"



## superdog13 (May 15, 2012)

Bueno, tengo una duda:

Tengo un micrófono, el problema es que la "cabeza redonda", la parte por donde se habla (vamos, que NPI cómo se llama  ) se ha desprendido del cuerpo del micrófono.
La parte buena es que se puede volver a poner de forma provisional, y el micrófono sigue funcionando perfectamente.
La parte mala es que se vuelve a soltar.

Entonces, mi duda es: cómo puedo solucionar este problema ???
Estaba pensando en utilizar un pegamento "especial" (algo como pegadit, pegatodo, comoseaqueloconozcan)

para pegarlo de nuevo al cuerpo, pero no se si pueda surgir algun problema.

Me pueden ayudar con esto ???


----------



## superdog13 (May 17, 2012)

Nadie me puede ayudar ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

pegalo y ya ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no creo que surja algún problema


----------



## superdog13 (May 17, 2012)

Es que no es mio, y no quiero comprar otro por algo así X-D


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

si funciona ,le pegas con prolijidad y no pasa nada ,mientras que no tapes el aujerito del microfono


----------

